# friendly guessing game for this CPU Yield



## necromancer (Jul 1, 2012)

hello all,

just a friendly guessing game for the total yield of this pile of ceramic cpu

this is the second load of cpu i have had refined (ever)

in this crushed pile are:
11.5 Pentium Pro chips (random)
and about 120 gold cap / gold bottom cpu, 386 / 486 (via/dx/dx2/dx4/sx/ibm.... and a few intel 486)
and some small amounts of eproms (20 grams)

in total the weight was:
4526 grams of crushed cpu plus 135 grams of gold plated (tops / bottoms) (10.26 pounds)

i just dropped them off to Glondor (my best friend  ) for refining

will take a few days to have ready, 

my ""not very educated guess"" is 25.5 grams of AU.

price i payed for 4661 grams of good cpu will be posted when the grand total is posted

if glondor will be so kind as to post the grand totals please

thanks for having a little fun !!


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 1, 2012)

23.6


----------



## glondor (Jul 1, 2012)

32.5 ( my guess) I will post total when done. 8)


----------



## cnbarr (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll say about 28.1g, but I hope it's more! :mrgreen:


----------



## jmdlcar (Jul 1, 2012)

24.5 grams


----------



## ericrm (Jul 1, 2012)

i say 29.0g


----------



## tek4g63 (Jul 1, 2012)

30.5 grams.

But I hope it's more!


----------



## joem (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm going for 22.2


----------



## etack (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey how do you get 11.5 PP did you miss place half :lol: 


31.5


Eric


----------



## goldenye (Jul 3, 2012)

24Grams my guess


----------



## necromancer (Jul 4, 2012)

etack said:


> Hey how do you get 11.5 PP did you miss place half :lol:
> 
> 
> 31.5
> ...




they go good with donuts and coffee hahahaha


----------



## glondor (Jul 4, 2012)

They do but it sucks when you get the pins stuck in your teeth. :lol:


----------



## glondor (Jul 6, 2012)

The magic number is..................................... 22.74. I will take a second look at the bones and see if there may be more. I doubt it tho.


----------



## necromancer (Jul 6, 2012)

glondor said:


> The magic number is..................................... 22.74. I will take a second look at the bones and see if there may be more. I doubt it tho.




and the total i payed is $304.00 cdn dollars for the lot.

i still have 3 cpu that may be good to sell intact

at current spot price ($1582.00) i made ($1156.74 - $304.00) so i made ($852.74) minus refining fee

not to bad if i may say.

joem is off by about 1/2 gram (great guess)


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 6, 2012)

I was off by ~.9  Add in your extra CPU's though... It could just be what I guessed. :mrgreen:


----------



## jmdlcar (Jul 6, 2012)

Will we be able to see the button?


----------



## joem (Jul 6, 2012)

necromancer said:


> glondor said:
> 
> 
> > The magic number is..................................... 22.74. I will take a second look at the bones and see if there may be more. I doubt it tho.
> ...



That's the closest I've ever been on any guess ever since I joined.


----------



## necromancer (Jul 7, 2012)

thats because there was no prize Joe :wink: 

maybe next time i will put a prize up.


----------



## necromancer (Jul 7, 2012)

jmdlcar said:


> Will we be able to see the button?



yes, as soon as my wife gives me her camera i will take a picture


----------



## joem (Jul 7, 2012)

necromancer said:


> thats because there was no prize Joe :wink:
> 
> maybe next time i will put a prize up.



Too be quite honest, I've learned many years ago if I gamble I don't win.
I noticed this trend as a kid so I never got into cards, games of chance, lotteries ( only sometimes), I only bring $30 to the slots, or only $25 to my friend's poker night, even when it's a fifty fifty chance between my wife and I she still wins. Everyone who knows me agrees it's true, It's just the way it is so what I loose was meant for fun anyway so no real loss. But I've got a friend where the exact opposite is true.


----------



## necromancer (Jul 8, 2012)

joem said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> > thats because there was no prize Joe :wink:
> ...




funny, sounds like me HAHA, you sure your name is not Davem :wink: 

photos will be up soon, i have problems with my wifes blackberry telling me the photos are to large or corrupt........


----------



## necromancer (Jul 8, 2012)

i can only get a photo of the bottom of the button (sorry)

will keep trying, my phone takes very low quality photos


----------



## necromancer (Aug 12, 2012)

sorry for the long wait, i think this is the button i wanted to upload and never could get a good pic


----------

